# Experience with DIY Light Stands?



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone had any advice in constructing a DIY light stand, similar to the ADA ones. I've tried looking around but haven't found much. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Can you weld or braze? I made one using steel, 1/2" square tube stock. I don't have any pics at the moment though, sorry. What do you need to know about making one? What are your other abilities?


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have no experience with metal working or welding. I was pretty handy with a wood shop when i still had access to one.. Other than that.... i think i'm a pretty good cook but that's about it for abilities.

In my metal work newbie mind it seems that a design for a metal light stand shouldn't be too hard... two vertical poles attatched to the stand... with a crossbar attatched between them.. Again, i'm stressing the newbie part.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll see if I can pull together a description of mine in the next few days. I am busy though, so if I don't, shoot me a PM to remind me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You may want to try Turtlehead's DIY light stand, seen in this thread. 
-John N.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I was going to use these guys to buy some square metal tubing.

OnlineMetals.com - Small Quantities Specialist - Online Metal Cutting and Online Metal Ordering

They carry nice grey colored 45 degree fittings to connect the metal together. Was looking to do something like this and remember it was around $60 for the material. You might also find a local metal supply outlet so you can see the fittings in person. No welding etc..


----------



## pritch33 (Apr 11, 2005)

heres a couple of pics of some stands i made for some shop display halides i fitted to my tank they are fully ajustable and swivell out the way for when i need access to the tank


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I just made a light stand. It was really super easy and cheap too. Here is a link

Some DIY projects on my new tank stand


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

I think some metal pipe and a couple 90º elbows would do the trick as well.

BTW - Last time I was in Lowes, they had a pipe bending tool in the EMT section.


----------

